# Criminal Record Check



## Dungass (May 14, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Planning on coming over to SA in a month to marry my fiancé. She is an SA national. The process is a bit of a mess and lots of different answers from lots of different people.

My question is this: she recently went to Home Affairs to book our pre-marriage interview and the official she talked to said I need to bring my certificate of non-impediment and a criminal record check from Canada, my home country. 

This is the first time we've heard of this requirement. Getting CRC in Canada on short notice is bit of problem, we're hoping to avoid. I've searched online, and nothing, including Home Affairs website, says anything about producing CRC. Does anybody here know if this is part of the requirement for getting married in SA now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi

You don't need a Police Clearance Certificate to get married,but the certificate of non impediment(Non Marriage) is a requirement if you are a foreign national getting married in South Africa to a South African citizen or PR holder.You only need a Police Clearance certificate from your country of origin and other countries you have resided in lets say for example after your age of 18 for the last 5-10 years when you are doing your Visa/permit application,obviously you will also need to apply for a South African police clearance certificate as well for the purpose of the Visa/permit if you are applying within the republic-that is all l went through.I hope this helps.

Regards

N


----------



## Dungass (May 14, 2016)

Thanks so much, that is what I thought. Seems to be a case of a confused home affairs official on our hands.


----------

